# Timing set on e38 vanos



## woodfolkt (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi some one pls tell me do i have to set the vanos all over? It moved a little bit but i have the tools to hold the cams in place ..im just replacing the main chain the plastic rail broke I have all the bmw tools to do this job but im very puzzled on if i got to repeat the vanos set thanks :eeps:


----------

